# Bar Refaeli - SI Swimsuit '08 x30



## Tokko (13 Feb. 2008)

*.



Netzfundstücke




 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 




Viel Spaß



.​*


----------



## Muli (13 Feb. 2008)

die Aufnahmen sind einfach nur WOW! Und das nicht nur wegen der schönen Landschaften


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Trotz LQ finde ich die Aufnahmen ganz "groß"!


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2012)

ich liebe diese Frau


----------



## Magni (7 Juni 2012)

Ein Traum. :thx:schön für dir schöne Bar


----------



## Tom G. (28 Nov. 2012)

Muli schrieb:


> die Aufnahmen sind einfach nur WOW! Und das nicht nur wegen der schönen Landschaften



Es ehrt Dich ungemein, dass Du die Landschaften überhaupt wahrgenommen hast. ;-)


----------



## katerkarlo (28 Nov. 2012)

gemeinsam mit Bar im Pool, was für ein Traum - Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Purple Rabbit (28 Nov. 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## Torsten_S (29 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Ralf1972 (30 Nov. 2012)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön!


----------



## Torben222 (1 Dez. 2012)

sehr heiß!


----------



## ahabarbar (2 Dez. 2012)

sind tolle bilder


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

schöne Bilder, danke


----------



## krasavec25 (2 Dez. 2012)

wow, Danke für die caps


----------



## cctops (1 Jan. 2013)

wow wow wow


----------

